# Wall bag fillings



## Reeksta (Dec 27, 2014)

My lovely wife bought me this little beauty for xmas. Never owned one before and I'm wondering what you guys recommend I fill the sections with? Classes at my school don't recommence until the week after next and I'd like to get some use out of it before then


----------



## Danny T (Dec 27, 2014)

I use rice in my wall bags. Why? Because it is in great supply here.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh my, kind of girlie here, but looks pretty. Anyway, go to wicks ot B&Q and get some sand. I bought a 3 section wall bag. I think it is fine sand, but could be wrong. Anyway, yeah sand, then the bucket.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 27, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Oh my, kind of girlie here, but looks pretty. Anyway, go to wicks ot B&Q and get some sand. I bought a 3 section wall bag. I think it is fine sand, but could be wrong. Anyway, yeah sand, then the bucket.


I find sand is to dense. Rice will shift and yield. It will break down over time and have to be replace. Sand is too dense. Pee gravel or chick pees would be good for beginners. Wall bag training should temper the fist, palms, wrist over time.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 27, 2014)

Danny T said:


> I find sand is to dense. Rice will shift and yield. It will break down over time and have to be replace. Sand is too dense. Pee gravel or chick pees would be good for beginners. Wall bag training should temper the fist, palms, wrist over time.



Thanks for the advice. Who would I see for chick peas though.


----------



## Gnarlie (Dec 27, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Who would I see for chick peas though.


Chinatown in the asian stores for big bags. TRS brand in the UK, Indian food brand.


----------



## yak sao (Dec 27, 2014)

Mung beans...you can get them at an Asian food store.

Stay away from sand...it collects moisture over time and can become like concrete. As said above, rice breaks down, so not a good choice either.

*IMPORTANT: *do not hang bag directly on wall. It is too hard of a surface and will damage your joints. It is better to put a two by four strip at the top and another at the bottom and put a pliable piece of plywood over that. Mount the bag to that so that it then has some give to it when being struck.


----------



## yak sao (Dec 27, 2014)

BTW...nice wall bag.
Tell her next year you would like a wooden dummy.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 27, 2014)

Gnarlie said:


> Chinatown in the asian stores for big bags. TRS brand in the UK, Indian food brand.



Thanks for the information


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 27, 2014)

yak sao said:


> Mung beans...you can get them at an Asian food store.
> 
> Stay away from sand...it collects moisture over time and can become like concrete. As said above, rice breaks down, so not a good choice either.
> 
> *IMPORTANT: *do not hang bag directly on wall. It is too hard of a surface and will damage your joints. It is better to put a two by four strip at the top and another at the bottom and put a pliable piece of plywood over that. Mount the bag to that so that it then has some give to it when being struck.



Very good advice. Thanks!


----------



## Marnetmar (Dec 28, 2014)

I use hard sand. Just don't let it get wet.


----------



## Jake104 (Dec 28, 2014)

Reeksta said:


> My lovely wife bought me this little beauty for xmas. Never owned one before and I'm wondering what you guys recommend I fill the sections with? Classes at my school don't recommence until the week after next and I'd like to get some use out of it before thenView attachment 19123


Nice bag! I got the same one from my lovely wife two Xmas's ago. Very well made. I use sand I steal from the local play ground with cat turds and bum urine in it. Perfect density! Haha, JK! I used All-purpose play sand from Home Depot. Works good for how I use it.


----------



## Jake104 (Dec 28, 2014)

I would suggest if you hang it on dry wall put a backing piece of plywood behind it. I learned the hard way. I eventually put a hole in the dry wall prior to that.

Edit: I didn't see yak sao already mention something similar. I still put mine on the wall though.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 28, 2014)

Gnarlie said:


> Chinatown in the asian stores for big bags. TRS brand in the UK, Indian food brand.



Do you know how much in volume would be a 2kg Chick Pea bag be? IE, enough individual Chick Peas, rather than the weight. Would there be enough to fill one section for example. Can get a 25kg bag of sharp sand for £1.91. Would assume the 2kg Chick Peas would be around a fiver.


----------



## Gnarlie (Dec 28, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Do you know how much in volume would be a 2kg Chick Pea bag be? IE, enough individual Chick Peas, rather than the weight. Would there be enough to fill one section for example. Can get a 25kg bag of sharp sand for £1.91. Would assume the 2kg Chick Peas would be around a fiver.


I would guess a few quid for a couple of kilos. But I only use them for cooking. [emoji4]


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 28, 2014)

Gnarlie said:


> I would guess a few quid for a couple of kilos. But I only use them for cooking. [emoji4]



Think the best way of doing is to try both. That way I don't feel that I am discounting anybody, so I can find out what feels best for me.


----------



## Kwan Sau (Dec 28, 2014)

"Never owned one before and I'm wondering what you guys recommend I fill the sections with?"

mung beans initially...then progress from there under the guidance of your Sifu.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 28, 2014)

Kwan Sau said:


> "Never owned one before and I'm wondering what you guys recommend I fill the sections with?"
> 
> mung beans initially...then progress from there under the guidance of your Sifu.



I see and respectively get the point, but having already used sandbags a few years ago, is it going to be that much of an issue


----------



## Kwan Sau (Dec 28, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> I see and respectively get the point, but having already used sandbags a few years ago, is it going to be that much of an issue



I guess it depends on how in-depth your wing chun family's conditioning program is(?). Some lineages don't pay it too much value in these modern times...others have a very structured and regimented step by step program.
This is where your Sifu can best guide you. 
If you/your hands-fingers-palms-forearms etc are already somewhat conditioned as you say...then mung beans may be a waste of your time.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 28, 2014)

Kwan Sau said:


> I guess it depends on how in-depth your wing chun family's conditioning program is(?). Some lineages don't pay it too much value in these modern times...others have a very structured and regimented step by step program.
> This is where your Sifu can best guide you.
> If you/your hands-fingers-palms-forearms etc are already somewhat conditioned as you say...then mung beans may be a waste of your time.



I do from old, but these days I don't think that medically, it stands up anymore. I have been testing myself recently. For a start, I got to the normal punch bag with no gloves, went well, but pad with my gloves. Been experimenting with a bit, with another heavy bag, same result. Wrist aches a bit, but fingers fine. Yeah, that could also be completely wrong. Could I have you're opinion please


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 28, 2014)

Jake104 said:


> Nice bag! I got the same one from my lovely wife two Xmas's ago. Very well made. I use sand I steal from the local play ground with cat turds and bum urine in it. Perfect density! Haha, JK! I used All-purpose play sand from Home Depot. Works good for how I use it.


In all seriousness -- if you're going to fill a bag with sand, buy the sanitized play sand, not the stuff you'll find for construction uses like mixing into mortar or laying pavers.  The sanitized stuff will have the critters killed...  The other?  You never know what may grow inside your bag.

I'd still recommended using either rice, beans, or rags.  All are more forgiving to your hands.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 28, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> In all seriousness -- if you're going to fill a bag with sand, buy the sanitized play sand, not the stuff you'll find for construction uses like mixing into mortar or laying pavers.  The sanitized stuff will have the critters killed...  The other?  You never know what may grow inside your bag.
> 
> I'd still recommended using either rice, beans, or rags.  All are more forgiving to your hands.



I see Danny T has agreed, just getting even more confused! Okay, sorry if I am being abrupt, but what do I do?? One section sand, one beans, and maybe the main bag being bigger, could be rice? Guessing no really due to different weight. I could do with a concerted opinion please


----------



## Danny T (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't use sand! I am agreeing with "... either rice, beans, or rags. All are more forgiving to your hands."


----------



## Gnarlie (Dec 28, 2014)

I would use rags. I've used rags for kick bags before and they take a beating well without deforming too much if they are packed good and tight. They also carry a good deal of weight and are easy to remove and reseat if things do get malformed. It's easier to control how tight you want the pack too.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 28, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> I see Danny T has agreed, just getting even more confused! Okay, sorry if I am being abrupt, but what do I do?? One section sand, one beans, and maybe the main bag being bigger, could be rice? Guessing no really due to different weight. I could do with a concerted opinion please


This is one of those things that there's going to be no "one" answer.  Some styles and teachers will recommend certain things based on their own traditions, experiences, and beliefs.  If you pushed me -- fill it with rice or rags.  Both are cost effective, both are reasonable in terms of weight to fill the bag with.  Rice is "harder" but conforms though rags can compress and get might hard, too...  I keep a speed bag filled with rice and periodically hang it up to hit to condition my hands...


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 28, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Don't use sand! I am agreeing with "... either rice, beans, or rags. All are more forgiving to your hands."



Well, rags would be inconsistent. Beans maybe tough, but have gaps. Rice it is then, thankyou Danny T


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 28, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> This is one of those things that there's going to be no "one" answer.  Some styles and teachers will recommend certain things based on their own traditions, experiences, and beliefs.  If you pushed me -- fill it with rice or rags.  Both are cost effective, both are reasonable in terms of weight to fill the bag with.  Rice is "harder" but conforms though rags can compress and get might hard, too...  I keep a speed bag filled with rice and periodically hang it up to hit to condition my hands...



Looks like we kinda thought alike on this. Yeah I had thought about the dirty sand if you will. Yeah thought about what nasty little insects were there, or could be. So decided on sand that been bleache. Well, something like that. I am going with rice that it will more synchronized to its size. IE, squashing together and be hard and compact. I can't have spongy or light if you see what I mean.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 28, 2014)

Gnarlie said:


> I would use rags. I've used rags for kick bags before and they take a beating well without deforming too much if they are packed good and tight. They also carry a good deal of weight and are easy to remove and reseat if things do get malformed. It's easier to control how tight you want the pack too.



I'll keep that in mind for a kicking bag. Thanks


----------



## Kwan Sau (Dec 28, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Wrist aches a bit, but fingers fine. Could I have you're opinion please



Well, without actually being there and seeing what you're doing, it sounds like your wrist joint needs some training. Impact training to be more specific. Barring any previous injuries to that wrist, I would think you'd need to start with "stabilizing" the joint by introducing, slowly at first, "instability" exercises. This works wonders for weak joints or even mildly injured joints. It has for me anyway. Example: whenever I injure my shoulder joints by doing too many pullups...I spend a few days taking it easy (no pullups) and holding a static pushup position with my hands in gymnastic rings (unstable in ALL directions). This forces my shoulder joints to compensate in a non-stop fashion (i.e. 1 or 2 minute reps). In a few days...presto! Fixed!


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 28, 2014)

Kwan Sau said:


> Well, without actually being there and seeing what you're doing, it sounds like your wrist joint needs some training. Impact training to be more specific. Barring any previous injuries to that wrist, I would think you'd need to start with "stabilizing" the joint by introducing, slowly at first, "instability" exercises. This works wonders for weak joints or even mildly injured joints. It has for me anyway. Example: whenever I injure my shoulder joints by doing too many pullups...I spend a few days taking it easy (no pullups) and holding a static pushup position with my hands in gymnastic rings (unstable in ALL directions). This forces my shoulder joints to compensate in a non-stop fashion (i.e. 1 or 2 minute reps). In a few days...presto! Fixed!



Yeah no doubt. Thing is, I have always had wrists. Basically my grip can let me down. It is a pressure problem, hence weak wrists. How could I fit that do you think? I do have a Eagle Catcher for finger conditioning, but could that help the wrists, maybe?


----------



## Jake104 (Dec 28, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> In all seriousness -- if you're going to fill a bag with sand, buy the sanitized play sand, not the stuff you'll find for construction uses like mixing into mortar or laying pavers.  The sanitized stuff will have the critters killed...  The other?  You never know what may grow inside your bag.
> 
> I'd still recommended using either rice, beans, or rags.  All are more forgiving to your hands.





jks9199 said:


> In all seriousness -- if you're going to fill a bag with sand, buy the sanitized play sand, not the stuff you'll find for construction uses like mixing into mortar or laying pavers.  The sanitized stuff will have the critters killed...  The other?  You never know what may grow inside your bag.
> 
> I'd still recommended using either rice, beans, or rags.  All are more forgiving to your hands.


I'm not sure how to put a picture on here. But the bag says screened and washed. For use only as play sand.


----------



## Jake104 (Dec 28, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Don't use sand! I am agreeing with "... either rice, beans, or rags. All are more forgiving to your hands."


My hands are pretty well conditioned. The sand i use has pretty much held up. I have thought of changing to something harder. Just not sure of what to put in it?


----------



## Jake104 (Dec 28, 2014)

Jake104 said:


> I'm not sure how to put a picture on here. But the bag says screened and washed. For use only as play sand.


Here's what I have in mine
Natural Play Sand - Sakrete - Playgrounds Gardens and Landscaping
Mine is a fine sand. I have never really thought too much about grain. So maybe it's the wrong sand?


----------



## Danny T (Dec 28, 2014)

Jake104 said:


> My hands are pretty well conditioned. The sand i use has pretty much held up. I have thought of changing to something harder. Just not sure of what to put in it?


Sand is too dense for long term conditioning and no damage.
If you want something harder or denser why not just hit a brickwall? Long term you will damage you hands. I am 60 and have some arthritis in my hands my doctor says has come due to the amount of punching I've done over the years. When I explained what I do he feels as other here do that rice is to dense as it breaks down. It does have to be changed out from time to time. Sand does not give enough in a wall bag short term you will get tougher hands but long term - be careful.

Many of the old training methods were great but remember they were waring. Also, something else to ponder; in 1900 the average life expectancy of a male in the U.S was 46. Today it is 79. The damage you cause will be with you for the rest of your life. Many males begin to see the long term affects of joint damage starting in their 40's, others in their 50's and 60's. Most of the old timers were gone by the time they would have seen the long term affects.

I highly discourage the use of sand in wall bag training and practice.


----------



## Jake104 (Dec 28, 2014)

Interesting! Really makes me think (light bulb)! Train smarter not harder... I'm in my 40's and I already feel like damaged goods! I can only imagine what 60 is going to feel like.


----------



## geezer (Dec 28, 2014)

Jake104 said:


> ...I'm in my 40's and I already feel like damaged goods! I can only imagine what 60 is going to feel like.



Jake, I'll be turning 60 this summer. I'll let you know exactly how it feels. 

Now as to bag filling, I generally use cheap pinto beans, sometimes throwing in a little rice. Pure rice packs down pretty hard, while the pinto beans move around better. Both break down over time. I haven't tried the traditional choice of  mung beans. Last time I checked they were a bit pricey.


----------



## Jake104 (Dec 28, 2014)

geezer said:


> Jake, I'll be turning 60 this summer. I'll let you know exactly how it feels.
> 
> Now as to bag filling, I generally use cheap pinto beans, sometimes throwing in a little rice. Pure rice packs down pretty hard, while the pinto beans move around better. Both break down over time. I haven't tried the traditional choice of  mung beans. Last time I checked they were a bit pricey.


Hmm..I'll try that. Question should I boil and refry them? Jk.. I'm hungry  right now. Sorry couldn't help myself... No seriously, I have always used sand, so I'm curious to see how the pinto beans or Mung beans work out. I'm not sure what a mung bean is . I'll have to google.


Hey Steve,  we missed you out there today. We trained yesterday too. Hope to see you sometime. Take care!


----------



## Brummie (Dec 29, 2014)

Chick peas, or dried pulses.  remember to drive up into the bag with the lower three knuckles of your hand.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 29, 2014)

Jake104 said:


> I'm not sure how to put a picture on here. But the bag says screened and washed. For use only as play sand.


That's the type of stuff we're talking about.


----------



## Reeksta (Dec 29, 2014)

Gonna go for chick peas just because my mother in law has an enormous bag of them in her garage and I can nab some for free.
Thanks for all the tips guys


----------



## tkdwarrior (Jan 3, 2015)

Many years ago I saw plastic pellets being used for these wall bags


----------



## tkdwarrior (Jan 3, 2015)

Jake104 said:


> My hands are pretty well conditioned. The sand i use has pretty much held up. I have thought of changing to something harder. Just not sure of what to put in it?


Pebbles?


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 3, 2015)

Whatever you do don't use wet sand, end up like concrete...very saw paws


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 3, 2015)

tkdwarrior said:


> Pebbles?



Mmm. Sounds like an idea. They would have to be smooth though, they might rip the material I would think.


----------



## Kwan Sau (Jan 3, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Mmm. Sounds like an idea. They would have to be smooth though, they might rip the material I would think.



Correct. They must be smooth. I use aquarium pebbles. They are small, mostly rounded, and smooth. 
Been using them for many years, no issues.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 3, 2015)

Kwan Sau said:


> Correct. They must be smooth. I use aquarium pebbles. They are small, mostly rounded, and smooth.
> Been using them for many years, no issues.



Funnily enough I was thinking the same. Used to keep fish. Pebbles in one section, sand the other two sections. Sounds like a plan


----------



## Jake104 (Jan 3, 2015)

tkdwarrior said:


> Pebbles?


Stainless ball bearings or maybe shot Is what I was thinking?


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 3, 2015)

Jake104 said:


> Stainless ball bearings or maybe shot Is what I was thinking?



Yes, but I am not Terminator Jake104


----------



## Cephalopod (Jan 6, 2015)

Cephalopod said:


> The bag in my club is filled with 1/4" SS ball bearings. Although they are, of course, very hard, the nice thing is that they flow past each other on impact because of the low friction between balls. Thus the bag actually has a fair bit of give to it.
> 
> To each his own of course, but after using this bag, I'm never going back to rice and beans





Transk53 said:


> Yes, but I am not Terminator Jake104


Frankly, I don't have robo-hands either so I don't hit this bag as hard as I might hit one filled with marmalade. The point is, in order to get a good bone-conditioning impact where it's needed (on my knuckles and metacarpals) I don't have to accumulate abuse to my elbows and shoulders by slamming full-force into an immovable target.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 6, 2015)

Cephalopod said:


> Frankly, I don't have robo-hands either so I don't hit this bag as hard as I might hit one filled with marmalade. The point is, in order to get a good bone-conditioning impact where it's needed (on my knuckles and metacarpals) I don't have to accumulate abuse to my elbows and shoulders by slamming full-force into an immovable target.



No idea about the terminology, but my fists, elbows, forearms are safe. My shoulders too. Anyway, I am blessed with strong bone structure. The day I don't, I fall over if you see what I mean.


----------



## Jake104 (Jan 6, 2015)

Cephalopod said:


> Frankly, I don't have robo-hands either so I don't hit this bag as hard as I might hit one filled with marmalade. The point is, in order to get a good bone-conditioning impact where it's needed (on my knuckles and metacarpals) I don't have to accumulate abuse to my elbows and shoulders by slamming full-force into an immovable target.


I don't have robo-hands either. My right hand was broke and all four metacarpals were pinned back in 03'. The sand bag has helped in its rehabilitation. Granted it's been almost 12 years. I didn't hit it or anything for a while after the injury. Gradually I did. And the bag helped with the physical and mental rehabilitation. Trust me after that injury at first I never wanted to hit anything again with that hand. Now I wail a away with that hand without fear.


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 9, 2015)

Rice is a good idea...I wonder why I never thought of that before. I use sand and my sifu used either sand or like...#6 shot or something. BBs. Not fun those. 

Sand always ends up working it's way out of a little hole. I can see rice working better.

Nice bag you got there!


----------

